# [H] Grey Knights, SM, other [W] Necrons, $$$ [USA only]



## Zaki (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello, hello Heresy.


It is time I part with my Imperial Loyalists. After 6 long years of being loyal to the Emprah by trying out every single Imperial army (minus SoB), I have finally come to realize that I am not a big fan of the Imperium. 

I've been searching for a good home for my models in bartertown and dakkadakka but no one is interested so far. If you would like to see the original thread, it is here:
http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/547552.page




Haves


Grey Knights

1 Converted Grand Master (assembled, based with bitz. Unpainted)
- Daemon hammer

9 Paladins (assembled, a few primed silver, rest unpainted)
- 1 Banner
- 1 Apothecary
- 1 Psycannon

10-man Strike Squad (assembled but unpainted)
- 1 Daemon Hammer
- 1 Psycannon
- 1 Nemesis Warding Stave

10-man Strike Squad (assembled but unpainted)
- 1 Daemon Hammer
- 1 Psycannon
- 1 Nemesis Warding Stave

1 Dreadknight (missing a few detail pieces, otherwise intact / assembled primed silver) 
- Greatsword
- Heavy Incinerator

Lots of bitz

1 Grey Knights Codex (good condition)



Retail value: Approximately $350



Space Marines

6 Legion of The Damned (painted on a basic level, metal models) -------------------------------------------------------------- CURRENTLY RESERVED FOR A USER IN BARTERTOWN
- 1 Multi-Melta
- 1 Flamer
- 1 Sergeant with Power Axe and Plasma pistol 

4 Missile Launchers (combination of unprimed, primed black and painted)

4 Heavy Bolters (assembled, unprimed)

2 Sergeants

2 Rhinos (1 scratched to represent battle damage and unprimed. 1 painted blue and white)
- 2 storm bolters

Space Marine Codex (decent condition)

Lots of bitz



Retail value: $230



RANDOM

Tyrannid Codex
Foam tray (1 I believe)
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440150a&prodId=prod1600018 (GamesWorkshop dice cube, red)





Wants



Necrons

Everything but Annihilation Barges, Ghost Arcs, Flying Chairs O' Doom and Doom Barges
OOP Models especially welcome
Codex needed




Complete army trades would be BEST but I am willing to do partial trades or sales. Usually I like doing 70% retail price on second-hand models but PM or email ([email protected]) me and I'm sure we can come to an agreement. 
Also for payment I can only use/receive cash. I'm very sorry about this limitation, hopefully no one will mind. 
Additionally, it will take approximately 5 days (writing this on 8/27) from now to ship anything. I'm very sorry about this inconvenience.





Happy buying, trading, etc


Zaki


----------



## Zaki (Aug 31, 2013)

UPDATED:

All SM are pending currently. GK still available.


----------

